# Placement of rear ration sticker



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anyone know precisely where the ratio sticker was placed on the 65 rears. Book says drivers brake drum opposite side of stamping; doesn't seem like it would last very long there. Do they perhaps mean on the sticker was on the brake backing plate? If it is on the brake drum, where?

Mike


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you will find that "precisely" won't apply here - keep in mind that this car is moving down a production line and the guy scrambling to get the sticker on may not put it in exactly the same place every time- and that sticker was only planned to last a few years or so


----------



## theamcguy (Jan 14, 2005)

If I remember correctly the stamping is on the passenger axle tube, near the pumpkin facing the rear of car. That means the sticker would go on the drivers side brake drum. I've seen them placed on the flat part of the drum on a spot between the studs. Remember the sticker was only there to ID the axle ratio at the time of build. This would allow the assembley line worker to confirm that the rear axle being installed, was the rear axle specified on the build sheet. It was not intended to be permanent. The stamping (although very hard to see) was the permanent marking. The two letter code denoted the axle ratio, whether the axle was posi or not, and brake shoe material asbestos or metallic. Each possible configuration had its own two letter code.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

theamcguy said:


> If I remember correctly the stamping is on the passenger axle tube, near the pumpkin facing the rear of car. That means the sticker would go on the drivers side brake drum. I've seen them placed on the flat part of the drum on a spot between the studs. Remember the sticker was only there to ID the axle ratio at the time of build. This would allow the assembley line worker to confirm that the rear axle being installed, was the rear axle specified on the build sheet. It was not intended to be permanent. The stamping (although very hard to see) was the permanent marking. The two letter code denoted the axle ratio, whether the axle was posi or not, and brake shoe material asbestos or metallic. Each possible configuration had its own two letter code.



That's exactly where the 2 letter axle code is stamped..... Good memory! May need to break out the wire brush to see it, that is, if it isn't filled in with paint... If it's a posi the code will begin with a Y or Z..... If it's non posi the code will start with a W or X..


----------

